# Fog light bulb replacement



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Anyone have instructions/diagrams for accessing the RS fog light bulbs? Want to replace bulbs to match DRLs. Thanks!


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Just stick your hand up under the bumper and reach into the fog light area. The bulb comes right out with a quarter turn. I replaced mine with Phillips X-treamVision LED's (had them on the VW for two years before). They are CANBUS as well so no bulb out warnings. 










https://www.usa.philips.com/c-p/78719719/x-tremevision-led-fog-lamp


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice! Much appreciated!


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

Argh, wish I had fogs

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Patience, grasshopper!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

OEM fog lamp








F16 H11 (3000L)








Pair installed (6000L)








These bad boys will light up a gnat on a flies rear end!

Headlight and b/u bulbs due to arrive tomorrow...props to @stepasyd for steering me to the 7S bulbs! 
Can't wait to see them installed with the fogs.


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

That will look good. Ugh. I want fogs. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## royce777 (Nov 15, 2016)

I ordered a set of Philips Luxeon LED headlights 6k and I'm wanting to do LED fogs but I hate when the colors don't match. Those x-treme visions look great but I would like to know if they match my headlights before I purchase them


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Cruzen18 said:


> OEM fog lamp
> View attachment 258090
> 
> 
> ...


What bulb did you get? The Phillips or something else?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Something else. 

Not sure of what brands we can/cant list on here (if any), so I will PM you.


----------



## SuperrRafa (Aug 28, 2016)

Mind hitting me up too? I'm looking to upgrade the lighting on my 2018 LT RS.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

I used Diod Dynamics H8 XP80.
May need anti flicker device.
I'm waiting on mine, they flicker for a split second dur to low voltage during restart from Auro Stop. 
I'll update when they arrive.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zulukilla8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Where are you guys tucking the ballast for the LED fog lights?


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

If anyone want's these Philips LED bulbs I am selling mine. Sold the Cruze and no longer have a need for them. 

Details here: https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/fs-parting-out-2018-cruze-diesel-hatchback-oem-goodies.244125/


----------



## Josharg23 (Mar 8, 2021)

quailallstar said:


> Just stick your hand up under the bumper and reach into the fog light area. The bulb comes right out with a quarter turn. I replaced mine with Phillips X-treamVision LED's (had them on the VW for two years before). They are CANBUS as well so no bulb out warnings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of fog lights are those and where did you get them?


----------

